# 90's TDI motor in a 1980 diesel quantum



## veilofavoca (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey. 
Can i drop a 90's TDI motor into a 1980 diesel quantum?


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

If the engine is from mk3 Golf/Jetta or ´93-´97 Passat (1Z, AHU, AFN), stock engine mounts will fit. If its not, you´ll have to make your own mounts. Those are mounted transverse, you have to change oil pan, pickup tube, clutch, flywheel etc from your old engine. Also you have to find angled oil filter stand, or relocate oil filter. And ofcourse all the wiring, or mTDI pump.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Stock mounts will never fit in dasher/quantum. 

You have to take mounts from an audi 80 b4 (typ89) TDI to weld onto your chassis! I am planning to do the same to my '82 coupe! 

good luck


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

zollie said:


> Stock mounts will never fit in dasher/quantum.


 Just like I said above, depends of engine.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

stock quantum mounts do not fit engines like 1Z. 1Z or other mounts will not bolt onto your subframe.

Welding is always necessary when placing TDI in your dasher/quantum.


















this is not my work, I still have to search the mounts.
:thumbup:


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

Where is your 1Z from? Model/year? What was the problem with mounts?


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

MF said:


> Where is your 1Z from? Model/year? What was the problem with mounts?


My 1Z is from a '93 audi 80 (4000).

I'll take the 4000 as example, because both engines are placed longitudonal, quantum and 4000 are almost the same cars!

TDI engines are just different, the mounts bolt on in a different way. Quantum engines are placed on the subframe, 4000 TDI is mounted onto the mounts showed in pictures above. (these mounts are never in quantum). 
4000 b3 engines have the same subframe, b4 has the engine on the chassis-mounts. b3 did not have TDI)

picturetime!

TDI original left mount:









Quantum left mount held in place, will not fit:









TDI original right mount:









Quantum right mount, near starter on right side:









Another pic, just below the turbo the mount is:










well, it just won't fit! tried it myself


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

Just like I said  Transverse blocks are different. A4 Audi and '97 => Passat AHU/AFN blocks are more different, those have different water pump mounting,




MF said:


> If the engine is from mk3 Golf/Jetta or ´93-´97 Passat (1Z, AHU, AFN), stock engine mounts will fit. If its not, you´ll have to make your own mounts.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

MF said:


> Just like I said  Transverse blocks are different. A4 Audi and '97 => Passat AHU/AFN blocks are more different, those have different water pump mounting,


There might be some differences in the parts bolted onto the blocks, it will not make them fit easily into your quantum. the welding of the b4 mounts still has to be done!

A 1Z engine from a 4000, golf, jetta or passat is the same, the alloy mounts are different, none of them fits in a quantum. 


TDI into quantums has been done many times before, all the guys used 4000b4 mounts and parts. Please send pictures of TDI engines in quantum/dasher/b1/b2 without welding the mounts. I would be happy to see them!
:snowcool:


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't have any pictures of TDI's mounted to subframe, only my B2q with 1,9 IDI

Here is a couple pictures of transverse AHU block, which is "same" engine as 1Z. Drivers side and passsenger side. Engine code is not visible, but as you can see there is DI stamping and a crank sensor hole which IDIs doesn't have. Looks like quantum mounts would fit, right? 

Audi A4 and 3B Passat TDI water pump is mounted to block this way. Water pump also rotates counter clockwise, opposite of almost any other vw engine.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, I am amazed! Most amazed about all the people I asked what to do to fit a TDI in my quantum told me it would be a problem with mounts and brackets. And these guys were germans playing with quantums all day!

Well, I am now looking around for a nice AHU engine, then build all my 4k parts on it for longitudonal placing in my coupe!

If the brackets really fit on the AHU from golf etc, I thank you very much! :beer:


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

There has been lots of wtf-moments and trial&error with my builds :banghead: Lots of wierd small changes with these engines, even they might look same with quick look :what:

Good luck finding decent transverse AHU/1Z


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

MF said:


> I don't have any pictures of TDI's mounted to subframe, only my B2q with 1,9 IDI
> 
> Here is a couple pictures of transverse AHU block, which is "same" engine as 1Z. Drivers side and passsenger side. Engine code is not visible, but as you can see there is DI stamping and a crank sensor hole which IDIs doesn't have. Looks like quantum mounts would fit, right?
> 
> Audi A4 and 3B Passat TDI water pump is mounted to block this way. Water pump also rotates counter clockwise, opposite of almost any other vw engine.


Hey, one more question!
When I look at the passenger-side picture of the engine, it seems the motorbracket will fit.
But... how to fit the frontside motorbracket? I do'nt see any possibilities to mount the bracket or the generator in the original place.

How did you fix that on your 1,9IDI TD? Or does that engine has all the mountings you need?

thanks!


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

Look closely, they are there  I used Polo alternator/waterpump assembly and A4 front mounting... More pictures of my build here



Here is one B3 TDI I found:

http://www.s2forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42621


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

*cleans glasses*

yup, can see them clearly now!

Searching for an AHU engine here in holland now!


----------

